# Er nährt uns, er speist in unseren Küchen, in unseren Werken. [English tense]



## Anna Brauckmann

Hello, I am translating a poem from German into English.
The present tense use in German does not give me a clue as to what present tense (simple or continuous) to use in English.
I am translating together with a native English speaker and poet and we just went by "feeling".
Can anyone share their experience?

Wir wollen Euch aber die wichtigsten Nachrichten senden.
Der Tod ist nicht immer unser täglich Sarg.
*Er nährt uns, er speist in unseren Küchen, in unseren Werken.*
*Wir produzieren Badehosen und Ansichtskarten.*
*Atombomben.*
Und wir sind alle krank. Deshalb haben wir Psychopathen und Doktoren
und Anwärter auf andere Titel dieser famosen Geschichte losgeschickt
in die Welt, um nur eines zu beweisen: dass wir uns gut kleiden.

_And we want to send you all the most important news.
Death is not our daily coffin
*He is feeding us, he feasts in our kitchens, in our works.
We are producing swimsuits and picture post cards. Nuclear bombs.*
And we are all unwell. Therefore we sent psychopaths and doctors into the world..._


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, this is difficult. In this poem it seems to have both meanings in the German version

I would use the time form which includes more.
The German present tense in this poem includes today, tomorrow etc.
It is a countinues or quasicontinues process, respectively.

So I think  continuous  fits better, at least if it can include the present and all the future.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thank you for your prompt reply. 

You understand the problem. I would have almost come to the opposite solution following your argument.

If I use continuous form, the poem gets very "ing"-y.  If I go for simple present it can sound abrupt.

Than you again for your thoughts. Will ponder a bit more.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Anna, it will not be wrong.  It is not 1:1 but basically the same. You have the difficulty to decide.  But it will be right. German allows both.

As Eco said: Quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten


----------



## Hutschi

PS: When you are ready speak it loud. Consider also intonation. Poetry is also about feeling.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thank you for that! You made my day


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

P.S. I can see online you don't just speak English and German but poetry too ;-)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Anna Brauckmann said:


> I am translating together with a native English speaker and poet and we just went by "feeling".
> Can anyone share their experience?


Hallo Anna, willkommen im Forum! Du kannst hier auch auf Deutsch schreiben, wenn du möchtest.



> Er nährt uns, er speist in unseren Küchen, in unseren Werken. Wir produzieren Badehosen und Ansichtskarten. Atombomben.
> He is feeding us, he feasts in our kitchens, in our works. We are producing swimsuits and picture post cards. Nuclear bombs.


Wenn ein englischer Muttersprachler dir hilft, kann ja kaum noch was schiefgehen  Ich nehme an, dass die beiden _continuous_-Formen passen, weil das Nähren und Produzieren als gleichbleibender Prozess angesehen werden kann. Das Speisen hingegen kommt ab und zu vor, es liegen Pausen dazwischen, da passt dann _simple present_ besser, vermute ich. Stichwort: „wiederholte Handlung“. Vielleicht antwortet auch noch einer der englischen Muttersprachler hier im Forum.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Vielen Dank dafür! - Der englische Muttersprachler kann kein Deutsch und sieht deswegen das Problem nicht. Die umgekehrte Übersetzung ist in diesem Fall einfacher, kann man sagen. Aber vielleicht heißt das auch, dass ich mir deswegen nicht zu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen muss und 'nach Gefühl' gehen kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau, gehe nach Gefühl. Also nach Sprachgefühl und nach Klang.
In Deutsch ist ein Wohlklang vorhanden. Poetische und leicht gehobene Sprache.
Das sollte möglichst auch in Englisch der Fall sein.

Zu Übersetzungen kann ich sehr empfehlen:


_Le Ton beau de Marot: In Praise of the Music of Language_  von Douglas R. Hofstadter -- Wenn ich darf, möchte ich das sehr empfehlen. Aber Vorsicht: Man kommt nicht so leicht weg. Ein dickes Buch.

Er beschreibt die Übersetzung eines einzelnen Gedichtes.

Und da gibt es sehr viele Lösungen. Ich habe mich auch mal dran versucht.

In einer technischen Übersetzung würde ich anders argumentieren.

Aber hier, beim Gedicht, sollte es natürlich klingen, in leicht gehobener Sprache.

Entscheidend ist, dass Du Dich entscheidest, und dass der Muttersprachler sagt: Das klingt gut.

Ich habe Deine Originalübertragung nochmal gelesen. Das funktioniert.

Und Du hast recht: Wenn Du alles mit Continuos-Formen übersetzt, ändert sich der ganze Charakter des Gedichtes. Wahrscheinlich: Es klingt nicht mehr gut,


----------



## Gernot Back

I would go for present tense, since we are talking about timeless characteristics of death.


> Er nährt uns, er speist in unseren Küchen, in unseren Werken.


_It feeds us, supplies our cuisines, our works._​


----------



## Hutschi

Do you think: "it" or "he"?

The problem: Death is kind of personalized in the German text. Like in Terry Pratchetts books.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> I would go for present tense, since we are talking about timeless characteristics of death.


Exactly what I've been thinking as well.

@Anna Brauckmann : Ich denke, folgender Trick könnte in solchen Fällen helfen: Ersetze _er nährt_ durch _er ist dabei, uns zu nähren_ oder _er nährt gerade_. Wenn zumindest eine dieser Ersetzungen im Kontext möglich wäre, dann kommt im Englishen continuous form in Frage oder ist ggf. sogar notwendig. Wenn eine solche Ersetzung den Sinn entstellen würde, was hier m.E. der Fall wäre, dann ist continuous form falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

I think: It is both. Timeless and flowing in time.
But it is interesting for me that you made it "eindeutig", removing the fuzziness.

It is a kind of tendency except in poetry to give words clear definitions.

But as I wrote: it will not be wrong. It is a decision.


----------



## berndf

Naja, im Englishen muss man sich halt entscheiden. Es gibt keine Form, die dies offen lässt. Wenn man sich aber entscheiden muss, dann für zeitlos.

Übrigens, "flowing in time" ist aber aber sehr viel näher an "timeless" als an "right now". Würde also m.E. auch simple present bedeuten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Na ja, irgendeinen Grund wird es ja gehabt haben, dass der englische Muttersprachler zwei _continuous_-Formen ("feeding", "producing") gewählt hat … oder diese Formen zumindest nicht beanstandet hat. "We are producing swimsuits" ist nicht zeitlos; "He is feeding us" wird „parallel dazu gesetzt“, wenn man das so ausdrücken kann. Während der Tod uns nährt, stellen wir Badehosen her.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Während der Tod uns nährt, stellen wir Badehosen her.


Ja, das ist zumindest eine mögliche Lesart. Käme mir aber nicht als erste in den Sinn. Mir fällt gerade auf: Das Wort _Nachrichten_ in der ersten Zeile deutet darauf hin, dass hier von aktuellem und nicht von zeitlosem Geschehen die Rede ist. Das wäre auch eine mögliche Erklärung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Das Wort _Nachrichten_ in der ersten Zeile deutet darauf hin, dass hier von aktuellem und nicht von zeitlosem Geschehen die Rede ist. Das wäre auch eine mögliche Erklärung.


Ja, gut beobachtet. Aber dann würde "he feasts" wahrscheinlich nicht so gut passen. Es ist ein interessantes Thema. Vielleicht äußern sich auch noch ein paar Muttersprachler, @elroy @Minnesota Guy @Jektor @Hans in Texas @kalamazoo ?


----------



## Minnesota Guy

My first reaction was to think of the simple present: "He feeds us, he feasts, [etc.]" Of course, either tense is a valid possibility, but in any case I'd tend to maintain the parallelism between "nährt" and "speist," and use the same tense for both.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Vielen Dank für die vielen nachdenkenswerten Beiträge zum Präsensgebrauch. Werde auf jeden Fall eine informiertere Entscheidung treffen als vorher  Mit dem er/es für death war mir peinlicherweise glatt entgangen. Ich halte nochmal mit dem englischen Dichter Rücksprache. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wegen der Personifizierung ein "er" vielleicht sogar besser ist ... Mal sehen


----------



## Jektor

Anna Brauckmann said:


> The present tense use in German does not give me a clue as to what present tense (simple or continuous) to use in English.
> .


@ Anna: Welcome to the forums.
Poetry and song lyrics can be notoriously difficult to translate.
However I agree with Minnesota Guy #19.  
Where a continuous activity is taking place over an extended or indefinite period of time, it would usually be expressed in English with the simple present.
More on this here:
forum.wordreference.com - q=simple+continuous+present+habitual
forum.wordreference.com - q=simple+present+continuous+present+difference
etc.
.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thanks for that. With this meaning of simple present in mind, I should probably use rather consistently simple present. Hm. It does not sound so bad now.


----------



## elroy

Definitely simple present.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thank you. It begins to make sense to me now.


----------



## Hans in Texas

I also like the simple present for the verbs feeds and feasts — nice assonance there — and it follows the news report that death *is* now present with us. Present continuous for *producing* makes that activity seem an escapist distraction from death’s presence: this is what we are doing until death calls us, too.

And I know you did not ask about *Therefore*, Anna, But I would suggest *That is why...* to avoid the formalistic connotation of *therefore.* We are just trying to do the best we can, making it up as we go along, struggling to cope with the swimsuits and psychopaths.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thank you for your thoughts on the present tense conundrum. And for the "that is why". It sounds much better.


----------



## kalamazoo

I'm a little late to the party, but I also vote for present tense, which in this context is more like a 'timeless' tense.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! 

Das Thema _simple_ vs. _continuous_ bleibt spannend! Zwei Muttersprachler (der Dichter als Übersetzer und Minnesota Guy) halten _continuous_ für zumindest akzeptabel, während vier Muttersprachler sich eindeutig für _simple present_ aussprechen. (Und auch Minnesota Guy würde _simple_ bevorzugen.) Immer wenn man glaubt, man hätte bei diesem Thema etwas verstanden, stellt man später fest, dass es doch wieder anders ist. Für etwas, das fortwährend geschieht kann/ sollte man _continuous_ nehmen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, cf. "Dreamin’, I’m always dreamin’…" Dreamin' (Johnny Burnette song) - Wikipedia , aber „fortwährend“ entspricht dann nicht "timeless", und man muss (hier) doch wieder _simple_ nehmen …


----------



## kalamazoo

If a child is asked 'what does your mother do for you,' he or she can answer 'she feeds us, she bathes us, she washes our clothes and she reads books to us.'  Although she does those things all the time, some every day,  she doesn't do them continuously, so simple present is appropriate.


----------



## Anna Brauckmann

Thank you all so much. I will have a look at the bits of the poem in question and will then need to decide, but will do so with all your critical and thoughtful contributions next to me, as well as a native speaker  This has been my first time to the forum and I have been completely overwhelmed by the interest you took in solving these problems and the immense help you have been.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Für etwas, das fortwährend geschieht kann/ sollte man _continuous_ nehmen,


Nein, das klingt zumindest für mich genau falsch herum oder zumindest sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Wie gesagt, im Deutschen ist dieser Aspekt nicht wichtig und gefühlt, aber folgende deutsche Varianten für eine Art von continuous-Aspekt sind vielleicht doch nützlich.

_Sie ist gerade dabei, ... zu tun.
Sie ist am Arbeiten._

Wenn du einen Satz so formulieren kannst, dann passt im Englischen sehr oft continuous.

Umgekehrt fehlt dieser continuous-Aspekt, wenn man ausdrücken kann, dass etwas immer wieder geschieht oder ganz normal ist:

_Sie erledigt immer unsere Hausaufgaben.   (aber sie ist nicht notwendigerweise gerade jetzt dabei)
She always does our homework.

Mama wäscht meistens/immer/normalerweise unsere Wäsche. Mum usually washes our clothes. 

Mama ist gerade dabei, unsere Wäsche zu waschen. Mama ist gerade am Waschen. Mum is washing our clothes. <continuous>_

But even with these tips, there are situations in which it is very difficult for a German to decide when to use continuous in English. It's damn hard topic and from my point of view not entirely logical, but in several examples quite arbitrary.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Nein, das klingt zumindest für mich genau falsch herum oder zumindest sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt.


Doch, doch, es geht. Das kam mal in einer Conversation vor:
Du bist die Kerze, die mein Leben erleuchtet.


> I have learned (in some Conversations):
> You are the candle (that is) lighting up my life  [The candle is burning constantly]
> You are the candle that lights up my life
> 
> I’m always hoping that I can improve my English
> I always hope I can improve my English
> cf. "Dreamin’, I’m always dreamin’…" Dreamin' (Johnny Burnette song) - Wikipedia
> […]
> Edit: Changed  to  in the second example. I was told that "I always hope…" wasn’t idiomatic; nobody said it was wrong. I remembered that wrong.
> 
> In the meantime, somebody has told me that he does not agree with the assessments of the examples above. He said that he’d prefer "simple" over "continuous" in the first example, and that he would not mind "simple" in the second example.


D. h. auch:
You are the candle that lights up my life
… ist eine korrekte Übersetzung.

Aber _continuous_ ist definitiv möglich. Es kommt wohl darauf an, ob etwas fortwährend (ohne Unterbrechung) geschieht oder immer _wieder_ (mit Unterbrechungen).


----------



## kalamazoo

As to the candle issue, I don't see the sentence "You are the candle lighting up my life" as even using the verb "light" at all.  It don't know the right grammatical term here (is this a gerund? a participle?), but I don't see the sentence as having an omitted "that is" at all.  It's complete just the way it is.  Lighting here is adjectival.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Aber das heißt doch nicht, dass der Satz falsch wäre, wenn man ihn mit "that is" schreibt, oder? Ein Muttersprachler meinte, dass alle folgenden Sätze möglich sind:
_You are the candle that lights up my life.
You are a candle that lights up my life.
You are the candle lighting up my life.
You are a candle lighting up my life.
You are the candle that is lighting up my life.
You are a candle that is lighting up my life._



kalamazoo said:


> (is this a gerund? a participle?)


Es ist ein "participle".

Edit:
Ergänzung: Wenn "is" (eine Form von "to be") vor dem Partizip steht, dann liegt _present continuous_ vor. "lighting" kann dann nicht adjektivisch sein.


----------

